
Top Gawker editors resign after outrage over Conde Nast exec story - eplanit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/style-blog/wp/2015/07/20/top-gawker-editors-resign-after-outrage-over-conde-nast-exec-story/
======
PhantomGremlin
I'm with Nick Denton on this one. Just because you _can_ publish a story
doesn't mean you _should_ publish a story. Not every website should aspire to
be TMZ.

